# REPORT: Big Minnow 12/30 4A to Cape Henry



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 30-Dec-2003 9:05:09 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi there folks! Here's yet another *tail* for the fishy pages of Big Minnow's history..... Journeyed out of Ye Olde Salt Pond's today at around 6:15am into the swirling morning air. The 7 person crew today included Ted, Dr. Ike, Moe, Rich, Bill, Capt. Paul, and myself. As the boat wallowed east toward the 4A area, the splattered sunrise captured our gaze with it's brilliant orange glow. The 46* ocean water was rolling out 2-3' waves swept on by 15-20kt SW winds when we arrived to the area just N of the bouy and set the 6 line spread>> 2 wire(Mojo/ Tomic), 1 Stretch 30(chartreuse), 1 in-line Tomic(green), 1 umbrella rig(chartreuse), and 1 Stretch 25(guess). We worked this area for some time, and despite the lack of bait concentrations or bird activity we managed to attract a very hungry 21" Flounder on the Tomic!! We also landed 2 Striper's, one at 32" that was assailed by the Tomic on the combo, the other fish(25")was set free. We trolled this spot for a couple of hours, and then scooted over to the Cape Henry vicinity to try our luck. It was here that we scored a good number of bites and fish in 35 feet of water with a temperature of 47*. The fishing was hot for 2 hours on anything chartreuse in color. The Rock's especially liked the umbrella rig we were running WTFB, so much so, that it enticed a double of fish over 33" for Ted. He really enjoyed reeling those bad boyz home; it was an awesome site! The Mojo/Tomic was a hot combo too, scoring on the lead head and the trailer in either color. We had some success stopping briefly over the bait marks and jigging the wire-lines slowly. A truly fantastic feeling is had when a 35"+ fish pounces onto the rod in hand. BOING!!! There was widespread panic in the pit for awhile amongst the flying scales and streamers of mono.. In the end though, it was the anglers who prevailed with a cooler full of finned beasts. The tally was 10 Striper's kept over 32", and up to a respectable 45" fish that pulled the needle to 35lbs, and his 43" brother to 32lbs.. We also had some missed bites and pull off's during the bite which ended at around 2:45pm, and at 3:10pm we were stowing rigs and snapping swivels for the ride home. We managed to weigh the fish, get some photos, and hose the big beast down, all before the creeping darkness had swallowed all of the precious winter sunset. Thanks to Capt. Paul as always for having me along!! Dr. Ike, it was nice meeting you and good to put a name to a face. Ted, GREAT job with the net man!! And you other clowns 
Fish On people, Fish On


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Z,

Nice report and good TF material. `bout time things start picking up out there, know some folks who are out there fishin' the 4a today. Hope they do as well as you all did  

Happy New Year !

`bucket


----------

